# Miami Commuting



## Potential Roadkill (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm moving to Miami soon, anybody commute down there? How is the traffic/how cycle friendly is the town?


----------



## 2wheelie (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry to say but the traffic is bad and there are virtually no bike provisions in the city (ie. bike lanes, bike racks).


----------



## Ironbutt (Nov 30, 2001)

*Cycling in Miami*

Miami is about the most cycling hostile environment that I have encountered. Many of the drivers are visciously aggressive and hostile to other motorists, let alone a cyclist. Unless you plan on commuting in one of the outlying areas, don't do it.


----------



## Centuryx3 (Jul 21, 2005)

If you commute in Miami, you will soon lose the first half of your screen name. 

Most drivers in Miami are from foreign countries like Russia, Cuba, various Caribbean Islands, and the most foreign country of all--New York. They bring to Miami their previously acquired driving habits, and it is a deadly mix.

Just this morning I was at a stop light in the center lane at the bottom of an expressway ramp, and saw a truck approaching too fast in my rear view mirror. I pulled into the right lane and turned right. He locked up the brakes, and in a cloud of smoke, skidded to a stop in the middle of the intersection. If I had stayed there, I would not be typing now. And yes, I habitually look in the rear view, anticipating such a moronic move.

BTW, what is your proposed commute?


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Buy a trainer*

The only was to safely commute in Miami is in a dump truck. If you ride a bike you are a target. Find a club and attempt to join group/charity rides. Key biscayne or out in the redlands, maybe. Just expect a mamita in a minivan to be dialing her cell phone and look up to see your rear tire.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

That place was a combat zone when I left it in 1970...can't imagine how bad it must be now! I wouldn't even attempt to ride in that nuthouse.


----------



## blubike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Guys - It's not that bad...*

Roadkill: Firstly, may I suggest that for the sake of your own gestalt/zen/mindset, you consider a moniker somewhere higher up in the food chain - less you fill a self-fulfilling prophecy. 

Secondly, I am a daily Miami rider, and have been more or less without incident for the last 15 years. Just this week I put in 230 miles. Granted, these are training/recreational miles, mostly between 5AM and 10AM - not commuter miles, but these are all street miles nonetheless. Most of it Key Biscayne and points south. 

Your experience will have to do muchly with where and when you ride - which obviously will have to do with where you live and work, and your schedule. There are some very sucky areas in Miami to ride in, but where not? You do have to be alert and somewhat aggressive. Do wear a helmet. Have flashing lights, bright clothing, etc. 

Short story is: If you pick your time/place, you can have a fairly decent ride in Miami. If you're looking for beautiful rural roads and hills/mountains to climb, you will be sorely disappointed. Having lived in Texas and NC I do miss the more open/vertical geography. But, we do have 3 or 4 incredibly beautiful winter months when most other places in the lower 48 are iced over. 

Anyways, never fear - enjoy. Don't listen to those other guys. And change your handle!


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Ummmm....I suggest going into the LBS in Miami and seeing where they ride. I personally would not ride in Miami unless I had a death wish or perhaps a motorcade to follow me. I know there are several goods rides in and around the area but for commuting, not so much. Of course this depends on where you are coming from. If you were a bike messenger in New York you might make it. Try Mack Cycles for LBS knowledge. They sponsor quite a few Tri's and rides.


----------



## blubike (Aug 15, 2007)

What is LBS???


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Local Bike Shop = LBS


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Jan 27, 2005)

*Thanks for all the advice.*

LOL, sounds like it's more dangerous than commuting in Bogata. I've got a fair level of experience with bad traffic/bad drivers. I used to commute in the DC area. I'm going to be living in the Coral Gables area, and will be able to play around with routes etc. If I can make it work, I'll certainly post photos. As for the handle, well aren't we all at some point or another?


----------



## jsevil (May 28, 2004)

*It's really not that bad...*

I agree with blubike that it's really not that bad if you are smart arout where and when you ride. I've been riding in Miami on and off for 20 yrs and have had a few incidents with drivers, but overall I've stayed safe. Based in the Gables, you're in an ideal spot for rides heading south to Homestead and the Redlands or east through Coconut Grove to Key Biscayne.

Commuting is another story. It's not just the traffic and drivers that make commuting a bad idea, but the summer heat and torrentials that make commuting uncomfortable at best. The winter months are much better, but the wind kicks up, especially along the coast.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

If you are used to cycling in South America, then Miami will not be much different, just larger cars. Most of South Florida is not cyclist friendly, but we manage to get buy. I preach safety in numbers. I commuted for awhile in Fort Lauderdale until my office moved, so I no longer have that luxury. But I still ride daily and head out around 7 AM.


----------



## Alter Ego (Sep 10, 2005)

Centuryx3 said:


> If you commute in Miami, you will soon lose the first half of your screen name.
> 
> Most drivers in Miami are from foreign countries like Russia, Cuba, various Caribbean Islands, and the most foreign country of all--New York. They bring to Miami their previously acquired driving habits, and it is a deadly mix.
> 
> ...


 Dude STFU! People in Miami do not drive any worst then the rest of the people in this country. I've come across some reckless Americans drivers who aren't any better at driving than any one from a different nationality.
On topic now, the problem that I see with commuting in Miami and this is from a driver's perspective is that, as with most populous cities int he US there is just too much traffic and too little space.
The Broward county which is North of Miami is a little more bike-friendly. If you are gonna be commuting down here perhaps you may want visit this web site http://www.tri-rail.com/ .


----------



## Centuryx3 (Jul 21, 2005)

If you indeed commute, as you originally stated, please provide reports-including time, routes and your thoughts. 

Also, please familiarize yourself with red light runners, the latest epidemic.


----------



## nocwrench (Nov 17, 2005)

Get a good map. Trying to find a route on lesser traveled roads can be maddening for all of the canals. I commuted in South Fla for 10 yrs and only hit seriously once, so it can be done. Just don't expect any respect whatsoever from motorists. I also had serious altercations at least once a week. (It's hard to turn the other cheek when you're threatened with deadly vehicles and moronic drivers) Just remember you'll probably use the same roads daily with the guy you just had issues with.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

*Wow, sounds like there is a "open season" on cyclist there. 

How sad, what kind of people live there? I can not imagine people/drivers like that.

Seems like here in WI people certainly try and give you room and respect for the most part.*


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Potential Roadkill said:


> LOL, sounds like it's more dangerous than commuting in Bogata. I've got a fair level of experience with bad traffic/bad drivers. I used to commute in the DC area. I'm going to be living in the Coral Gables area, and will be able to play around with routes etc. If I can make it work, I'll certainly post photos. As for the handle, well aren't we all at some point or another?


Like in Coral Gables as well and I commute into Downtown/Brickell 2-3x a week. It's a real easy routes to take.

Getting to Key Biscayne is also a breeze. I never head off down south from here, but again there are some fairly easier routes you can take.

PM or e-mail me if you need help.


----------



## Alter Ego (Sep 10, 2005)

messyparrot said:


> *Wow, sounds like there is a "open season" on cyclist there.
> 
> How sad, what kind of people live there? I can not imagine people/drivers like that.
> 
> Seems like here in WI people certainly try and give you room and respect for the most part.*


 Contrary to popular believe, there are lots of Americans both black and white still living in Miami. It is true there is lots of Hispanics but we're pretty much everywhere in every major city in the US.
Some guy in this threat mentioned that immigrants bring their bad driving skills to this country, however the fact of the matter is that most of us had never owned a car back in our countries.
In the end it all boils down to unprepared road for accommodating cyclist and lack of driver education. Also, although it is flat as pan cake down here, it isn't a good idea to commune since everything span too greater distances in my opinion. Not to mentioned the humidity level goes sky high in summer time.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Like in Coral Gables as well and I commute into Downtown/Brickell 2-3x a week. It's a real easy routes to take.
> 
> Getting to Key Biscayne is also a breeze. I never head off down south from here, but again there are some fairly easier routes you can take.
> 
> PM or e-mail me if you need help.


I live on Hollywood Beach but I used to be a Fedex driver in Little Havana. I agree, It's pretty easy to get from the Gables to Brickell or downtown using all backstreets. Sw 16th St also cuts all the way over to SW 3rd Ave and the roads also. 

I used to see a few commuters going all the way down Collins thru Sunny Isles, Haulover, Bal Harbor ,and North Beach..That's a little crazy, but overall the riding isn't that bad down here. I usually head north up A1A over to US 1, go behind FLL and then take A1A thru FT. Lauderdale, Pompano, Deerfield and Boca. Not a bad ride at all.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

messyparrot said:


> *Wow, sounds like there is a "open season" on cyclist there.
> 
> How sad, what kind of people live there? I can not imagine people/drivers like that.
> 
> Seems like here in WI people certainly try and give you room and respect for the most part.*


I've lived on Long Island, Buffalo NY, and now South Fl, and have spent the last 15 years as a driver for Fedex in Queens, NY, Long Island, and much of South Florida.

Contrary to what another poster said, the drivers in the NY area aren't that bad. A little crazy and impatient but somewhat predictable. The problem in South Florida is that there is a clash of cultures and a lot of newer drivers from foreign countries who may be going 45 or 50 on the HWY in the fast lane, while some Brazilian guy who thinks he's Ayrton Senna is passing on the right at 85mph. I think a lot of the angry people are northern transplants who were looking for paradise but still want the rushed lifestyle of a place like NYC. They get to Miami and have nice weather but everything else is still the same as in NY. They have to go to work and it's not the same as when they came down on vacation.

When I was in Buffalo I met some of the friendliest people around. You kind of have to be level headed to deal with the long miserable winters. I suspect that is also true in WI.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Alter Ego said:


> Some guy in this threat mentioned that immigrants bring their bad driving skills to this country, however the fact of the matter is that most of us had never owned a car back in our countries.


And you naled it right on the head. Most of those people also have NE, ZERO business owning a car in this country until they acquire the skills to drive one here. The lack of knowledge and how to drive a car in an eviroment like SFLA is very important.

Poor little Abuela wants a car when she comes here. She has never driven a car for the first 65 yrs of here life. What makes her think she can now?

That is what scare me. People who have no idea what is even to be a passenger in a car in a major city and riving on highways now want to drive here! :mad2:


----------

